

21-Year-Old Raises Largest Seed Round In Silicon Valley History — $25 Million - TDL
http://www.businessinsider.com/lucas-duplan-raises-25-million-seed-round-for-clinkle-2013-6

======
jorkvist
[https://www.clinkle.com/signup](https://www.clinkle.com/signup) stripe
connected.

/legal may say something about what they are working on to.

~~~
jorkvist
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clinkle/id458523629?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/clinkle/id458523629?mt=8)

------
al1x
Isn't this what Dwolla's currently doing?

~~~
segmondy
Sometimes it's cheaper for investors to pump money into a new company than try
to buy into one that has already gained traction. For $25mil they might take
80% of the company. If they gave Dwolla 25million, they might get 10%. If
investors believe the technology will be in demand in the near future,
gambling $25 million for a slice of that pie is a no brainer.

------
rfnslyr
tl;dr - One screenshot, loads of investors, no synopsis of the app at all
really. "Wait and see".

I'm quite excited to see it.

~~~
samolang
There are some scant tech details in this article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5953926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5953926)

